# Porno-Annina: So reagieren Männer bei ihr!



## Mandalorianer (8 Dez. 2010)

*Der Big Brother-Star macht den Männertest
Porno-Annina: So reagieren Männer bei ihr!​*

Sie bringt Männer um den Verstand – sollte man zumindest meinen, wenn man sich Annina Ucatis (31) so anschaut. Die Blondine wurde in Deutschland vor allem durch ihren Einzug ins Big Brother-Haus bekannt. Dort zog sie ihre Aufmerksamkeit insbesondere dank ihres Mega-Vorbaus auf sich. Kein Wunder, dass der blonde Engel als Porno-Darstellerin erfolgreich ist. Stehen „normale“ Männer aber wirklich auf ihren Typ Frau?



​
RTL ging der Sache nach und machte den Test: Annina in der Rolle der verführerischen Disco-Maus. Wie viele Männer springen darauf wohl an? „Ich denke, die Reaktionen werden wahrscheinlich sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen. Das sind meine persönlichen Erfahrungen, die ich in letzter Zeit gemacht habe, seitdem ich so große Brüste und so blonde Haare habe“, sagt die Vollbusige vor dem Experiment. In der Disco dauert es dann nicht lange, bis die erste Anmache kommt. Als „sexy“ wird Annina bezeichnet oder mit den Worten „Die Figur, die Statur, Oberweite, Unterweite – alles wunderbar!“ von den männlichen Discobesuchern beschrieben. Die deutlichste Anmache lautet aber folgendermaßen: „Ich möchte auch mal gerne einen Porno mit dir drehen.“ Und das, obwohl der werte Herr eine Freundin hat!

Am Ende des Abends bringt es der BB-Star auf den Punkt: „Das Resümee für den heutigen Abend ist klar. Viele Männer denken nicht mit dem Gehirn, sondern vielleicht dann doch eher mit anderen Körperteilen und ich glaube schon, dass es für sie sehr reizvoll ist, mit einem „Porno-Sternchen“ ne Nacht zu verbringen.“ 

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Weltenbummler (8 Dez. 2010)

Echt hot die Frau.


----------



## Chamser81 (9 Dez. 2010)

Für eine Nacht wäre sie schon was aber für längere Zeit ganz sicher nicht!


----------



## blechmuffel (10 Dez. 2010)

Denkt nicht drüber nach, sie ist immer noch glücklich vergeben !!


----------



## Spezi30 (11 Dez. 2010)

gott ne...bei der würde ich NIEMALS einen hochkriegen - Barbie girl in a barbie world..:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## Brian (11 Dez. 2010)

Nee heisse Nacht mit ihr könnte nicht schaden,danke für den Beitrag,gruss Brian


----------



## Franky70 (12 Dez. 2010)

Sieht wie die jüngere Schwester der Gsell aus. Joah...hat was (wers mag).


----------



## BlueLynne (12 Dez. 2010)

na bei der kann man nur den Verstand einschalten ...... 

jedem Topf seinem Deckel ... hat sich ja schon jemand gefunden


----------

